# MATHIAS MARESCH Staufen Gyuto



## Gabriel M (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello from Germany

Here my new knife . I try to translate it correctly....excuse me ,if it is not 100% correct

*MATHIAS MARESCH Staufen Gyuto*

Data:
Blade lengh: 23,5cm, davon 22,5cm scharf
Alltogether: 36,5cm
Gripp; 13cm
Weight:170g
Blade thickness:2mm 
Blade height:5,5cm
Steel: 1.2419, vorpatiniert
NOT stainless
Härte: 62HRC
Grippe: Walnut stabelized
















































Mathias Maresch is a Bladesmith from Germany. 
This knife comes with a very good fit and finish . OOTB pretty sharp , but there is much more possible with good stones.
I use to finish the blade with a " Suita Renge"
This is not the edge of a Laser...more User-friendly . Cuts threw a carrot without a " plop ". Enough reserve that you can let it run on the Bord.

I really like it

regards

G


----------

